# RCX Expo 2013 Long Beach Convention Center June 1-2nd



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

*Join us at the RCX EXPO June 1-2, 2013 at the Long Beach Convention Center
300 East Ocean Blvd, Long Beach, CA*
















*
RCX Expo, now in it’s 11th year, is gearing up to bring you the Ultimate Radio Control Experience…everything from cars and trucks to boats, airplanes, helicopters, nitro, electric, gas and more.
It’s where the RC elite meet: Exhibitors, Vendors, Attractions and Celebrities. There’s something for everyone from Try-me tracks, Fly Zones, Boat Ponds and Product demonstrations. And don’t forget all the super deals on RC Products.
Over the next few months we will be adding tons of New information to this thread and to the website. To purchase tickets and get a complete breakdown of all of the events happening at the Expo please visit the link below
RCX | The Radio Control Expo - RC's ultimate radio control show​*​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

First Round of Major Sponsors
More Coming Soon!










Visit our Exhibitor Page to see a complete List of all Sponsors, Exhibitors and Attractions to date 2013 Sponsors and Exhibitors - RCX | RCX

Tickets are now on sale online Click HERE to purchase.
Discounted online Ticket sales are open until May 15th, Save $5 over door price.


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

*First Round of Attractions are Coming in Check them out. Many more coming over the next several weeks!!!
Discounted Tickets are on sale now www.rcx.com
Coming soon Information about the Ultimate RCX Euro Race!​*


----------

